# My tickets were delivered today!



## pebblemania (23 July 2012)

So excited! Unbelievably I managed to get tickets for the xc day last Wednesday and today it became real! 

Keep trying guys I didn't think I would get there but tickets are still coming up!

Go team GB!!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (23 July 2012)

Congrats


----------



## pebblemania (24 July 2012)

A massive thank you to you actually Kingfisherblue as I had given up after second rounds until I saw your thread!

Very much appreciated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sleighfarer (24 July 2012)

Well done, you. I think you can keep buying tickets until quite late as you can pick them up at the box office on the day. There were more dressage tickets there a minute ago


----------



## KingfisherBlue (24 July 2012)

pebblemania said:



			A massive thank you to you actually Kingfisherblue as I had given up after second rounds until I saw your thread!

Very much appreciated!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank-you. You're very welcome.

Yes, I too had just about given up after 'second rounds' and no tickets 

I'm now going to all four eventing days, plus team pure SJ final and team pure dressage final. 

Had to wait a while for tickets for the last two categories as the budget was stretched to breaking, so expensive seats were not an option. Eventually got £35 ones for each of those days. 

For everyone who has got tickets, well done....and we'll enjoy ourselves whatever the weather. 

Anyone who hasn't got any tickets/prefers to stay home; it looks as if the TV coverage is very good, EVEN if you only have freeview. I will not expand on that as the topic is covered elsewhere. Suffice to say the Olympic Special Radio Times (with 2012 supplement) is excellent.


----------

